# TNARS like programs



## Wynteriii (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm currently taking classes from an institution that is connected with the Southern Baptist Convention. I'm leaving the SBC and there could be some issues with taking courses from this seminary. In the back of my mind I thought the North American Reformed Seminary could take me to finish my undergraduate studies. Come to find out that they no longer accept undergraduate applications. They reccomend MINTS but I can't get any response from my emails to them. Do any of you know of a TNARS/MINTS like online seminary?


----------



## JML (Nov 19, 2013)

Why are you leaving the SBC and where are you going? This might help with a recommendation.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 19, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> Why are you leaving the SBC and where are you going? This might help with a recommendation.



Yes, that information will help greatly with our advice!


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 19, 2013)

I will still be Baptist, but I will be going to a relatively new reformed baptist church plant that plans to join ARBCA. I am not leaving the SBC for theological reasons, I'm leaving an SBC church for theological reasons, for decisions made for the future of the church, and for my want to no longer be the "Divisive-Calvinist" in the back of the church.

I'm currently taking seminary extension courses that is joint effort of the four Southern Baptist Seminaries. I was thinking about TNARS when I started Seminary Extension but my church recommended the latter. If only I followed through with TNARS.


----------



## JML (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you discussed your seminary aspirations with your new pastor at the ARBCA church? What does he recommend?


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 19, 2013)

When I was going to take classes at Ekklesia Seminary, he was willing to be my mentor. However, If I wish to have a their master degree, it is Florida Law that I have a bachelor's. I haven't asked him for a reccomendation so I will do so. 

Does anyone know about MINTS?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 20, 2013)

Are you intentionally pursuing non-accredited institutions for a reason? I don't mean that as a poke in the eye, but a serious question. 

If you are committed to non-accredited, you might want to look into the Midwest Center for Theological Studies or the Reformed Baptist Seminary (from the Baptist side). On the Presbyteryian side, Greenville Presbyterian Seminary and Birmingham Theological Seminary both offer very good programs. 

I'm very familiar with Ekklesia (I'm from Pensacola & know Jonny White & the Chapel Library folks). It will be a good training program but will be a while before their entire course of study is complete. They're making progress, but it takes time to write, record, and edit/produce an entire seminary curriculum.


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 20, 2013)

It is not that I don't like accreditation but what comes after. Seminaries seem to cost alot to the point where seminarians have a strong chance of leaving with student debt and will have to pay it off on a pastoral salary. I prefer the more hands on training/mentorship programs that online seminaries offer. Especially TNARS with their local mentorship. I think MINTS offers the same and I know Ekklesia Seminary does. 

I might just take classes from Ekklesia and obtain my bachelor's somewhere else. Its a little backwards but its do able.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 20, 2013)

Let me urge you strongly to obtain an accredited bachelors degree. That way, if you're between ministry positions, you have something upon which to fall back. Very few employers will recognize an unaccredited undergraduate degree. 

There are TONS of scholarships available for undergrad, plus the Pell Grant. If you plan carefully, you can do undergrad debt-free. Perhaps you could go to a Christian college and double-major in Business or Education and Bible/Theology. Then you have a "recognized" credential with which to be "hireable." Then you could pursue seminary wherever you'd like.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, get a business undergrad if at all possible. To me, it makes sense in today's society for a man aspiring to the ministry to plan for the future as though you will always be bi-vocational.


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 20, 2013)

As I think this topic has been discussed before over accreditation or not, I will just say thank you for the urging and I will think over your urging.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 20, 2013)

You're welcome -- wasn't trying to derail the thread!


----------

